# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Videos  Russian Movies on Youtube

## Sgt. Cold

Just found this: http://www.youtube.com/movies/foreig...l=ru&pt=g&st=f

----------


## kybarry

Thanks, this is great. Can anyone please recommend a movie or two from this list? I see Мой друг Иван Лапшин on there, please let me know if you run into any other Guerman films or Tarkovsky or other classics.

----------


## Sgt. Cold

I would just look for something new. I am not into Soviet era films.

----------

